
Ask HN: Feeling lost, any advice for a aspiring entrepreneur and student? - hollanda95
Dear HN,<p>I&#x27;m feeling lost. I have lost my motivation to try and learn new things. In my mind I always wanted to be a entrepreneur. I am currently studying computer science after a long road all the way from the lowest educational level in my country. From the beginning of my &#x27;academic&#x27; career I always had interest in building software and was enjoying building side projects. In the last few month however I have stopped enjoying trying out new things&#x2F;learning new things. I also don&#x27;t enjoy working on my side projects anymore. But when I try to start something new I feel guilty for not finishing the other projects.  Everything not related to school feels extremely tedious and the last few weeks the only thing I enjoy is playing games. I feel so useless but can&#x27;t seems to reignite my &#x27;entrepreneurial&#x27; self. How can I spark myself in these times? I really want to build something with a future but can&#x27;t come up with ideas.
======
sandruso
I think everybody went through being kinda useless at some point in their
life.

I had these feelings too. Too many ideas and projects I’ve started... I enjoy
first phase the most of project lifecycle, idea to clunky prototype. That’s
probably why we starting new projects so often.

What kinda worked for me is writting down all projects what I’ve started and
for each one asked simple question: “How much do I really care about it?” Put
down to paper as much negative thoughts as possible. You’ll feel relieved. And
don’t think that you have to finish everything. It is fine to try something
and then let it be.

------
smt88
On top of whatever difficulties you're having enjoying software
entrepreneurship, you use language that is common in depression and anxiety
sufferers.

School is not the best time for side projects. You only get one time in your
life to be as selfish as you are as a student: your only goal is to learn, and
you can learn whatever you want. Try to find the joy in this stage of your
life rather than worrying about whether you're behind on the next one (you
aren't!)

Also definitely take advantage of the counseling or therapy services available
to you.

------
Gibbon1
You are burned the fuck out by school. Which is common. Concentrate on school
and not school. Meaning carve out a little something that doesn't use the same
part of your brain as school. See if you can honestly keep going, if not take
a six month break.

